# WhatsApp



## Antoine B (4 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Savez-vous s'il est possible d'envoyer un même message à plusieurs destinataires en même temps avec WhatsApp ?

Merci.


----------



## DamienLT (6 Février 2011)

Vi c'est possible en passant par le message de groupe.

Pour ça direction dans l'onglet Discussion et tu tires de bas haut, ça va te faire apparaitre un menu avec marqué "Message de groupe". Tu le selectionnes et tu n'as plus qu'à choisir les correspondants que tu veux ajouter.

Voilà, voilà


----------



## Antoine B (8 Février 2011)

Merci !

Par-contre, il faut qu'il y existe déjà des discussions dans ce menu.

Impossible de faire cette opération si on a effacé toutes les discussions.

Mais grand merci de toute façon.


----------



## DamienLT (8 Février 2011)

De rien MacG est fait pour ça ^^


----------



## MuffDiver (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai essayé la procédure ci-dessus mais je n'y arrive pas. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer comme si j'avais 2 ans ? Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Septembre 2011)

MuffDiver a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai essayé la procédure ci-dessus mais je n'y arrive pas. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer comme si j'avais 2 ans ? Merci




Allons Voyons ! Ce n'est pas convenable de laisser un enfant de 2 ans jouer ainsi sur l'AppleStore !
Allez ! à la sieste ! 

PS: Non, pas possible d'expliquer...Je ne connais pas cette Appli


----------



## Antoine B (19 Septembre 2011)

MuffDiver a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai essayé la procédure ci-dessus mais je n'y arrive pas. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer comme si j'avais 2 ans ? Merci



Il faut donc qu'il y ait déjà des messages envoyés et/ou reçus dans le menu "discussions" (s'il n'y en a pas, envoie-toi un message "bidon" à toi même).

Ensuite, tu tires la page vers le bas et tu verras 2 onglets "diffusion" et "discussions" apparaître au-dessus de la fenêtre de recherche.

Le menu "diffusion" te permets surtout d'envoyer un fichier photo mais aussi d'envoyer un message à plusieurs personne. Le menu "discussions" est similaire à un chat.

Pour cette dernière possibilité, est-ce que quelqu'un sait si elle sera incluse dans l'app messages du futur iOS 5 ?


----------



## MuffDiver (19 Septembre 2011)

Trouvé: je suis une pive !

Merci Antoine.


----------



## Antoine B (19 Septembre 2011)

Meuh non, t'es pas une pive.

Tu ne serais pas originaire de la partie francophone d'un pays multilingues (la pive t'as trahi) !?


----------

